

Embarrassed to Wear an Apple Watch - alariccole
http://medium.com/@alariccole/i-have-an-apple-watch-and-i-m-ashamed-to-wear-it-872f5d87e9b3

======
MichaelCrawford
I'd like to get a watch.

Not an apple watch - just a watch. Extra credit if it's the kind I'd have to
wind by turning a little knob.

My ex gave me a really nice one the day we were wed. I still have it but the
wristband broke, it wound up in storage back in Canada. I'll get it back
eventually and have it repaired, but for now I'd like to get a less-expensive
watch.

Maybe something from a pawnshop.

Perhaps I'll wear it to the Portland Apple Store. To make a statement, you
know.

------
joezydeco
I saw one in public on Saturday morning and was amazed how large it was.

As in: the wearer's sleeve wouldn't naturally drape back down over it. The
shirt was snagged on the watch. It just doesn't look right.

